# New locomotive



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Earlier this week I finally made the purchase of track, and a new locomotive for our new outdoor railroad.

Here is some photos of the locomotive on our small track in the basement:







































Now all we need to do is finish putting down the roll roofing on our elevated railroad, and we can start laying the track we bought.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

That is beautiful. Someday I'll break down and buy a live steam engine! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Looking forward to updates of your outdoor layout.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice. Good luck with the out door track that is exciting. Ive been waiting for over a month for some track I ordered to arrive so I can start some out door adventures too. Have you ran it yet, or are you waiting for the new track outside?


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

No, have not run it yet. Our basement track was built when we only had LGB capable of the super small radius.

I am sorry to hear you have been waiting so long.

I ordered this engine, 150 feet of track, a #6 switch, switch stand, goodall valve & bottle on Monday and got it today.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice the classical live steam ! I thought it not so beautiful enough when I checked out the Accucraft website. But, I got very nice feeling when I saw your pictures. Thank you very much.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Well

Got a little brave and decided to try it out in our basement. I came to this decision when I noticed the blind drivers are slightly higher than the flanged ones, which meant that is was able to negotiate the 3' radius without problem.

Steamed well for the first time. No odd noises, no strange jerking or motions. Only slight problem is that the nipple for the gas tank seems like it has not sealed well with the tank, at max pressure it leaks around the seal, but that stops once it leaks a bit. I will try and tighten it down a little.

Otherwise very happy so far. Cant wait to get a load behind it.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great engine. I've really enjoyed mine since the day I got it.


----------

